# Daunte says he sought clarity, value and found it in Miami



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Culpepper sought clarity, value and found it in Miami

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESPN.com news services

Daunte Culpepper weighed five things in approaching his career -- faith, family, football, future and finances. But when he considered the football component of that list, Culpepper knew it was important to him to feel valued.

In an exclusive interview with ESPN's Andrea Kremer, Culpepper spoke candidly but carefully Wednesday about what led him to come to terms with the Miami Dolphins this week.

"I wanted to know what [the Vikings] thought about me, if they thought I was a franchise guy, you know, let me be treated like that. I didn't really get the clarity on the situation, so I had to do what I had to do," Culpepper said.

"I didn't get the clarity. I never got it. Don't get me wrong, I had a lot of great times in Minnesota, a lot of great things happened there for me. I learned a lot but it was time to move on and they thought that and I thought that and it was just the best decision," Culpepper said.

Culpepper acted as his own agent, negotiating his contract and ultimately bringing his football career back to his home turf of Florida.

"I got a chance to really sit down and look at my contract, because me being a player, I usually just let my agent do that. After doing it, I kind of realized there were some things that could have been adjusted or I wasn't really clear on," he told Kremer.

"I don't want to get into my contract and everything. Clearly I want to say it just wasn't, you know, up to par, I don't think, with the level that I played at. ... You hear a lot of things about me going in and demanding money. That definitely wasn't it.

"It was about the principle of the whole thing. The way I see myself is way more important than any dollar amount somebody can throw at me."

The Dolphins acquired Culpepper from the Minnesota Vikings on Tuesday for a second-round pick in next month's draft. He became available after he played poorly last year, tore three ligaments in his right knee, took part in the notorious Lake Minnetonka boat party and quarreled with management.

"I want to let everybody know that the allegations that are on me are definitely not how I am and I did not do anything like a lot of allegations say. None of those things and I didn't even see those things because if I did, I'd have stopped it.

"And the only thing I can say is if I am wrong for anything, it's just my participating in it. ... The truth is going to come out. Simple as that."

Culpepper, 29, passed a physical with Dolphins doctors Tuesday before the trade became final. The knee injury forced him to miss the final nine games last year, but coach Nick Saban hopes to have him available for the season opener.

Culpepper said rehabilitation on the injured knee has gone well and he plans to be ready for Week One.

"My knee is actually ahead of schedule," Culpepper said. "When I got hurt, I said, 'You know what, I am going on the ground, I am going to take care of my business stuff but also, I am going to work out and I am going to push this leg as far as I can push it without reinjuring it so I can come back healthy as I want to be and be the player that I love to be."

Quarterback has been an unsettled position in Miami since Hall of Famer Dan Marino retired following the 1999 season. Culpepper's career passer rating happens to be even higher than Marino's, and if he recovers fully from a serious knee surgery, the Dolphins' drought of four consecutive years without a postseason berth may end.

Culpepper has agreed to continue his rehabilitation at the team complex beginning March 27, rather than at his home near Orlando, Fla. That was a point of contention with the Vikings.

"I kind of feel like, you know, it's halftime in my career right now. Everybody knows the team who makes the best adjustments at halftime usually wins the game, so I feel like I got a good seven to ten years left. I played seven years in Minnesota and I am looking forward to even better, greater seven years down in Miami, back home. It's great."

As a 230-pound high school star in Ocala, Culpepper was Florida's "Mr. Football" in 1994. The New York Yankees drafted him, but he opted to play football at Central Florida.

Culpepper told Kremer he would be marking his return to his roots by switching his uniform number from the No. 11 he wore in Minnesota to No. 8.

"I grew up wearing it in high school, grew up wearing it in college and I am going to switch back because everybody down here in Florida knows me as '8.' ... It has good karma, so I am going to switch it back to '8'.

"Ride it out into the sunset with No. 8."

Culpepper had three Pro Bowl seasons with the Vikings, most recently in 2004, before his relationship with the organization soured.

Last season, he struggled without favorite receiver Randy Moss. Culpepper threw six touchdown passes and 12 interceptions during the Vikings' 2-5 start before he was hurt.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What do you bet that the dolphins make a push for Randy Moss?? I really don't wish anyone ill will, but I certainly will find it hard to root for Daunte. I really liked the guy when he was here, but the guy has turned Demetrius Underwood. He is living in a fantasy world.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

"I don't want to get into my contract and everything. Clearly I want to say it just wasn't, you know, up to par, I don't think, with the level that I played at. ... "

"Last season, he struggled without favorite receiver Randy Moss. Culpepper threw six touchdown passes and 12 interceptions during the Vikings' 2-5 start before he was hurt.""

Yeah, after last year, he owes money back to the team if anything. What a moron. :roll: :roll:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I enjoyed Daunte in purple, but goodbye and good riddance. I'm over the drama and "me" attitude.

The Vikes may not be as potent offensively this year without CPep and Moss, but I hopefully won't have to endure another season of them underachieving either.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANybody see the picture in the paper of Dauntes wife??? She didn't look very small compared to him. I would be scared to meet her in a dark alley!!!!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If that was my wife I'd plead not guilty too!!!


----------

